# Hit a dog @ 60mph, messed up front end...



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Okay guys..... was coming home from work the other night coming around a curve doing about 60mph in my 98 200sx SE.... a HUGE HUGE HUUUGEE dog ran out in front of me and I swirved (was on a really small country road) to miss it and barely clipped his back end with my passenger side. It busted my pass. corner into pieces, put a nice huge crack from the corner all the way down to the fender wall and also put a big gash right under my pass. fog light. I've checked around on kit prices... can get one for $300 + shipping for just the front end. Not a bad price..... but what should I do? Should I get an aftermarket nose or should I just get a new stock front nose? I like the stock one but how much will a new one run me??? Any opinions and info on prices and/or deals will be GREATLY appretiated! BTW already ordered my clear corners so all I need now is my front end. Thx alot. Also remember it's a 98 200sx SE.


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

hey dude what about the poor dog man. Well just look around. Here are some sites you might wanna look at if you dont already know them.

grounddynamics.com
extremedimensions.com
streetimportscene.com
b14nissan.org
streetweaponkits.com
versusmotorsport
zproducts.com

They all have different prices and some of them dont have prices but id have a good look around first. Im ordering a new front bumper and im still looking for the right one and for the best price.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

importfan.com i dont know the quality of the kits but the extreme and the drift front ends are $160 plus shipping.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*It's up to you*

If you want the aftermarket look get an aftermarket bumper. 

A stock bumper should cost around $110 from the dealer, then you'll have to have it painted. 

I'd stick with the stocker.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2002)

Screw the car, what happened to the dog? Did you find the owners? Was it still alive and if so did you help put it out of its misery?


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

if youre gonna get an aftermarket bumper, spend the cash on a urethane kit. the fiberglass ones tend to break very easily. it might be a lil more, but you'll thank yourself when you hit that "speedbump that came outta nowhere"


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Yeah is the dog ok?

And does anyone know how much a stock bumper is? I wan the one with the fog lights in it. I think it is the 98 bumper.


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Okay 1st - I guess the dog is fine..... was no normal dog, damn thing was bigger than my pits. I think it was like maybe a wolf or something.... lotsa peeps tell me they been running around lately cause it's getting cold. I went back that next morning and it wasn't lieing on the side of the road or anything so I dunno. It didn't have a colar on it either so I'm guessing if it was a dog it wasn't domesticated or had a home. And geez I mean come on peeps I'm a dog lover but any psycho dog run straight out in front of a car like that (I mean if you would have seen it you'd understand where I'm coming from) deserves to be hit. I am a dog lover and I know that any normal dog just wouldn't do that unless it was deaf or blind. Fact.

2nd of all - Yes, the stock nose with the fog lights is the 98 model.

3rd - thx for the input on the KIT OR NOT TO KIT (which was the whole point of the post.....) and also the links!


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Dang dude the same thing just happened to me, only i was doing about 75. Thankfully it only cracked the right corner of the bumper, and broke the fog light off of it's mounts. I'm gonna save up and put on a european looking body kit on there. I figure if I have to replace it, I might as well have a little fun. I don't want anything wild though. 

I say kit the car.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Maybe it was a coyote. I hear they're seeing a major resurgence of coyotes all over the East, but especially the Northeast. My father-in-law lives in Western New York in a semi-rural area and he's seen so many this year he can't believe it. Sneaky, nasty things, they attack pets, livestock, horses, anything, and they're smart, they work in groups. Most people that own any land in that area are shooting every one they can draw a bead on. That's one animal that will never be protected.


----------



## sharpeusn (May 9, 2007)

Um yeah Certa-fit part makes stock parts for all kinds of applications check with them on their website.


----------

